# Crest Hen Not growing



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

Is this size normal for an 11 week old? I bought her with 6 silkies and she is not any bigger than them. 






. From what I understand she will be a normal size hen when fully grown. Thanks for your time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is that a Polish? I'm sure at that age she'll have some growing to do. Can you take a pic of her with the silkies?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks polish.really beautiful.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

Thanks, I'll take a few pictures of her with my silkie, yes she is a polish. She is so sweet, just love her.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

I'm hoping that you can tell her size from this photo. She doesn't seem to be keeping up with the silkies.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she's eating, drinking and doing what young birds do I wouldn't worry about her. She could be a small bird and she will end up being smaller than the Silkies when they reach adult age. Which is normal.

My Silver Spangled Hamburgs are smaller than my Silkies.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> If she's eating, drinking and doing what young birds do I wouldn't worry about her. She could be a small bird and she will end up being smaller than the Silkies when they reach adult age. Which is normal.
> 
> My Silver Spangled Hamburgs are smaller than my Silkies.


I'm thinking she is close in age to lay eggs, will her body adjust to her size and she'll lay small eggs? I'm really worried, she is still very small.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bantam birds are smaller than Silkies. She will lay small eggs.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Bantam birds are smaller than Silkies. She will lay small eggs.


Thank you for replying.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My first time incubating standard chicken eggs produced a chick that never got bigger than a 2 week old chick.I split the bunch with my elderly neighbor and she ended up with Tiny.If I had known he would be small,I would've kept him.He was so cute!He ended up jumping in the horse trough and drowned.So sad and I still feel bad for not keeping him.


----------

